# Drawing in Shapes



## Samara (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a skill that has been stumping me for the longest, and it's beginning to frustrate me. Does anyone know of a website, article, exercise, tutorial, book, or anything, really, that explains the concept of drawing in shapes? Whenever I try to draw using shapes to set up a scene or what have you, my art comes out worse then if I were to draw outlines. But I see people swear by it, so it's something I'd like to learn.


----------



## Zydala (Aug 14, 2011)

Pick up any beginner's art book in a book store, and they'll teach you how to measure and see shapes in an object. It's pretty much a fundamental thing to learn.

http://www.drawspace.com/ ---> go to the beginner level column, down to "Learn to See". There's good exercises there.

Remember to practice the advice any chance you get! That's the only way to get better. :] Good luck on your art journey.


----------



## Eske (Aug 15, 2011)

As Zydala mentioned, pretty much every basic drawing tutorial ever shows how to draw using basic shapes, but if you still don't get it, it seems like you need something a little more in-depth.  Can I ask what exactly it is that you're having trouble with?  

Zydala's link is an excellent resource, particularly this lesson.

A while back, I actually helped run an art class -- drawing in basic shapes wasn't really covered, but I do have a few images left over which help explain the basic process a bit.

Creating human form using basic shapes:


Spoiler: images



















One of the best advantages of starting with basic shapes rather than starting straight away with lineart, is the ability to get all of the proportions balanced early on.  If I start with a basic skeleton and basic shapes, I can make sure everything looks good together and is the right size, before moving on to the details.  It also helps you make sure things are symmetrical (comparing the lengths of two simple lines is easier than comparing something more detailed), and it makes it much easier to change up a scene/pose/etc during the sketch phase, especially with traditional media (redrawing a few spheres and lines is much easier than redrawing an entire face or leg).  Using basic shapes is also great for gesture work, when you just don't have the time to sit down and draw the entire outline from top to bottom.

Honestly, there's nothing inherently wrong with sketching whatever way you see fit.  But like you said, it's always good to explore different ways of doing things -- and quite honestly, I'm one of those who swears by this method.

The best advice I can give you, is to look at things around you and try to break them down into more basic shapes.  I find that you really have to be able to break a complex object down into simple shapes in your mind, before you're able to create something out of them.


----------



## Jw (Aug 15, 2011)

Shapes are a bit tricky. I like to use the term of "drawing in forms" a bit because it's implying you are thinking in 3D. This might hit at it a bit closer than forcing your mind to see shapes that might not be there in that particular case. Not that drawing shapes is wrong, but if you set up your brain to think in 3D, then you can more easily picture the shapes (aka sides of the forms) how that probably will look.

For example-- an arm might not necessarily have a rectangular shape, but more of a, oval with rounded edges (when it's tipped towards the viewer). If you picture the arm as a cylinder, then you can imagine the curved edges a bit easier, and it might help things click. 

Regardless, keep trying, show us some pics, and keep pushing yourself. It's not easy but you can do it.

I recommend looking at the helpful stuff Eske and Zydala have posted first of all. Also, I would like to see some of your art where you are having this issue to maybe I or another person could help you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 15, 2011)

Hale and Bridgman are very good in terms of figure drawing to convey the message of seeing the larger shape. 

http://amzn.com/0823030148

You see it in the larger shape then slowly work down to smaller one. I also recommend Michael Hampton's book on figure drawing too so you can relate shapes.

http://figuredrawing.info/

http://figuredrawing.info/book.php

But once you start seeing basic shapes in drawing about anything, it also helps you with perspective.


----------



## Zack Fair (Sep 1, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Hale and Bridgman are very good in terms of figure drawing to convey the message of seeing the larger shape.
> 
> http://amzn.com/0823030148
> 
> ...



I was about to suggest Steve's ("micheal") book too! I have him as a teach now and for the past 3 years and if it weren't for him I would not understand form at all!


----------



## Samara (Sep 8, 2011)

Okay, so it took me far longer then it should have to get back to this, but I wanted to thank everyone for their help - I will definitely be checking out those lessons.

Some of you asked for examples, so I tried the shape method on a simple wolf drawing. Took me around 50 minutes to complete. It's not perfect, but I like how it came out.

Reference

Shaping the Wolf

Result

 Interestingly, I found the whole process a lot less stressful than I how normally feel during drawing.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 8, 2011)

Great! You definitely have the idea. :] Just keep working at it; feel free to do simpler objects as well but I like that you challenged yourself (figures are pretty hard!)


----------

